# Easy Target For Thieves...



## sandramast (Oct 28, 2003)

Our 25rs was broken into within the last three days. The thief simply jimmied open the front cargo bin, pushed in the drawer and crawled inside our trailer. We're lucky they didn't steal more than the stereo (we think) and didn't vandalize anything. Not sure what the fix is but everyone should be aware of this point of entry. BTW, our storage facility has a resident manager, cameras, two security gates, and 12 ft walls with razor wire.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Have they reviewed the cameras? Could easily be another person storing something on side. When I looked for a place for our Raptor I wanted a place with nothing but RVs, but haven't been able to find that except for one place that wants $100/month but they do have covered pull through spots.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry to hear what happened. I simply find theft of private property disgusting







. They stole the radio...was it an after market or the factory installed unit? It sure sounds like alot effort for a radio? Maybe teenagers looking for something else and all they found was the radio? Did any other TT get broken into?

The only idea to help prevent break ins, is to store your TT between 2 others so tight that you cannot squeeze between them. The downside is that you can't get in unless you pull your TT forward.

Thor


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm very sorry to hear about your situation. I, like Thor, find theft one of the most heinous crimes. The fact that someone is willing to steal from me, what I have worked so hard to obtain, makes my blood boil. I know we are a civilized nation, but the whole "take the hand off" philosophy becomes a lot more appealing at times like this.









Not to open up any old wounds, but that is EXACTLY why we should all be able to keep these at our homes, if we so choose. Not that it couldn't happen there as well, but at least at home you have your friends and neighbors that help keep an eye on the neighborhood and your stuff.

Best of luck to you and I hope the damage done is minimal and easy to repair.

Jason


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

That is just plain wrong... I would be interested to hear what the mgmt has found on the tapes... let us know!!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

So sorry to hear about your break-in. We store at a similar place and so far, knock on wood, we have been ok. The mgr did tell us that the area had a rash of RV break-ins a few years back. Hope they catch them.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

That is the worst, I had a house break in years ago and you hate the thought of someone in your living space.

The only quick solutions I could think of for now is somethimg my father used to do at home. He cut a 2 x 4 and laid it on the hall floor to keep the door from being opened. You might be able to apply the same principle. Can you cut a board to wedge loosely between the ceiling and the storage door that they went in? He also does this on his sliding door on his camper at a seasonal sight only a smaller board. Simple and cheap


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

This sounds like kids i know i couldnt fit into the compartment but it would take a little time to figure out how to get into the living area by chance does tha manager have childern with play time? just a thought ,dave


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry to hear about that. Very unsettling to think someone has been in your trailer with ill intentions.

Mike


----------



## cowart66 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that. Within one year I had my house broke into twice and a car stolen. It is a horriable feeling. I hope they catch em. Cutting a hand off sounds like a good idea to me too.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the break in. I'm with Thor and Jared. I HATE it when someone steals something you've worked so hard to obtain legally. I have the upmost respect for people who _*work*_ for what they get.

Hope you catch them!

Mark


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Very unpleasent. I hope this doesn't in any way put you off camping.

And thank you for reminding us that not all is bright and shiny in the world and that precautions should be taken. I'm glad that the only item of interest in the camper was the radio. When in storage off season, we pretty much strip the camper (even the cusions). Can't really remove the radio though. During the camping season, storage is more problematic - high value, tempting items are removed at the very least.

I'm glad to hear they didn't vandalize the camper. That is the one thing that goes even beyond theft in how unsettling it makes you feel.

BBB


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I know its hard to say "look on the bright side" but while inside they could have cut the couch up, the matress, kicked in the wall, ripped off the refridgerator, or broke some windows, etc etc...

did you notify the police?

I know that with it being less then 1000 dollars in theft they will probably not do a fingerprint registry but with the Police coming out to the site the owners of the RV storage lot may take security a little more serious (plus if there is nothing on tape then perhaps it was someone they knew who did it??)

ANYWAY - I strongly recommend that you find another RV lot... statistically speaking -- once a unit is broke into it is more likely to continue to be broken in to. There is simply no easy or effective way to stop someone from breaking into a TT. They were simply not designed to be secure.

The place I store my RV is out in the middle of no where but the owners of the PV storage facilty lives on the lot with his oldest son .. its a pretty big lot ... in over 30 years they only had one breakin and at the same time one shooting about 27 years ago that folks still talk about -- I asked him before I signed up if they had security cameras and things and he said no -- but he said he had two real mean dogs and pointed at a shotgun(s)(s) on the wall of the office... I signed up that very moment

BUT DO CHANGE YOUR RV LOT LOCATION -- IMO WHOEVER BROKE IN MAY COME BACK TO SEE IF YOU GOT A REPLACEMENT STEREO YET


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry for your loss.

I would be interested to know if the thief or thieves looked under the dining table storage.

Currently, I keep some things of minimal value stored down there and was thinking about putting my new TV under there in the off-season with the train of thought, "out of sight, out of mind".


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sorry about the intrusion.

Ghosty....great advice!

On a related security note:

I don't know if anyone else is watching...
There is a great new show on DISCOVERY channel called:
'It Takes a Thief.'
Basically, 2 ex-burglars break into homes and rob them, while homeowners watch. You can learn a lot about the 'criminal mind', and more importantly...how to protect yourself and your belongings.

Good luck.


----------



## Frisbee1969 (Feb 28, 2005)

I hate it when bad things happen to good folks. I was in the process of moving from off-post to on-post housing at Ft. Hood, Tx. when I had some things stolen. I was using my boat to transport things from the garage like bicycles, tool boxes and of course, all of my fishing and camping gear. Well, as it turned out, I had purchased the "Sportsmans" package from my insurance company and everything that was lifted from the boat was covered by that policy. I was able to replace everything that was stolen and then some. That incident makes me wonder if special coverage for RV's exists? I know I have a standard comp, collision and liability policy, but I can't help but wonder if there is something else I didn't buy.


----------

